# Fried Mush For Breakfast



## oldcoot (May 10, 2005)

Fried mush is a breakfast treat generally forgotten except in the South.  

Simply boil yellow cornmeal (stirring constantly!) with a little salt and 3-4 times as much water until a thick mush forms.  Then ladle it into a mold of some sort - an empty soup can works well.  Chill in the fridge overnight.  Remove the other end from the soup can and push out the cylinder of cornmeal mush.  Slice 1/4" discs from the cylinder and fry to the desired crispness in a skillet with a little bacon fat or butter.  

Serve with butter or syrup.  Goes well with a variety of other breakfast dishes, and is flavorful and satisfying.


----------



## choclatechef (May 10, 2005)

Momma used to make this for me and dad -- usually on Sunday mornings.  It brings back great memories.

I love fried mush especially with a little butter and honey.


----------



## Alix (May 10, 2005)

Hey oldcoot, my mom used to serve this with stew. We would have our stew ladled over this. I can't remember what it was called, but it was some Ukrainian name. Yummy!


----------



## Andy M. (May 10, 2005)

...or you could call it fried polenta!

...but it wouldn't taste any better.


----------



## HanArt (May 10, 2005)

My mom used to serve fried mush with maple syrup. I'm from the north ... always thought it was an Amish dish.


----------



## jkath (May 17, 2005)

Talk about Comfort Food!!!


----------



## mdmc (May 26, 2005)

My grandma also made this dish. I remember her frying it in a pan and we would add butter and syrup. I also remember small bits of meat in it although I do not remember asking her what kind it was. I think pork. Good post.


----------



## Dove (May 26, 2005)

*While growing up this was a special breakfast..with 5 kids in the family we didn't always have left over mush. Loved it!*
*Dove*


----------



## luvs (May 27, 2005)

i made fried mush when i was in 4th or 5th grade. i was curious and it was good! 
think i might prep some tomorrow for breakfast in a few days.


----------



## Shunka (May 30, 2005)

Fried mush or fried grits!!! Can't get much better than either!!


----------



## IcyMist (May 30, 2005)

I only had fried mush a few times as a child. We would normally eat cold cereal on school days and my father would cook on Sundays and he would always fix eggs, bacon or sausage, grits or hash browns, biscuits, gravy but no mush.

Have never had fried grits though.


----------



## Shunka (May 30, 2005)

Icy, you just put the leftover grits in a pan or mold like you do with mush and let chill. Cut and then fry in butter or bacon grease. It is great with syrup or (my favorite) gravy!!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (May 30, 2005)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> ...or you could call it fried polenta!
> 
> ...but it wouldn't taste any better.



Hey, There can only be one smart arse here - you beat me to the same reply


----------



## Andy M. (May 30, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Hey, There can only be one smart arse here - you beat me to the same reply


 
Then it will have to be me.  No one is more of a smart arse than I.  Sorry!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jun 1, 2005)

I love fried mush.......add the butter and syrup and  I don't come up for air till its gone.


----------



## luvs (Jun 1, 2005)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Then it will have to be me. No one is more of a smart arse than I. Sorry!


 
wait a minute, lol, that's the nickname my babe calls ME! smarta*s, i mean.


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh nooooo, we are going to have a smart arse war!!!!


----------

